# Mario Kart 7 -  IT'S OUT!



## Justin (Nov 23, 2011)

*Join the TBT Mario Kart Communites!**
Just go to Online Multiplayer --> Communites --> Search by Code
Enter in these communties:
40-6089-1598-3777 - Grand Prix 150cc All Items
55-1645-6141-9677 - Balloon Battle All Items*​


Spoiler: Trailers/Videos



*Trailers*














Spoiler: Screenshots



*Screenshots*





























Spoiler: Track List WARNING SPOILERS



*Track List*
*Mushroom Cup*
Toad Circuit
Daisy Hills
Cheep Cheep Lagoon
Shy Guy Bazaar

*Flower Cup*
Wuhu Loop
Mario Circuit
Music Park
Rock Rock Mountain

*Star Cup*
Piranha Plant Slide
Wario Shipyard
Neo Bowser City
Maka Wuhu

*Special Cup*
DK Jungle
Rosalina's Ice World
Bowser's Castle
Rainbow Road

*Shell Cup*
Luigi Raceway (N64)
Bowser Castle 1 (GBA)
Mushroom Gorge (Wii)
Luigi's Mansion (DS)

*Banana Cup*
Koopa Beach (N64)
Mario Circuit 2 (SNES)
Coconut Mall (Wii)
Waluigi Pinball (DS)

*Leaf Cup*
Kalimari Desert (N64)
DK Pass (DS)
Daisy Cruiser (GCN)
Maple Treeway (Wii)

*Lightning Cup*
Koopa Cape (Wii)
Dino Dino Jungle (GCN)
Airship Fortress (DS)
Rainbow Road (SNES)





Spoiler: Characters



*Character List*
*Base Characters*
























*Unlockable Characters*


Spoiler: Unlockable Characters WARNING SPOILERS!!!!










































Spoiler: Items



*Items*


----------



## Yokie (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm so getting this for Christmas.


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 23, 2011)

WARNING SPOILERS



Spoiler: FULL CUP VIDEOS


----------



## Micah (Nov 23, 2011)

This is the reason I bought a 3DS.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't have a 3DS yet...
Christmas is when I do.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 23, 2011)

If December 4th is the American release date for Mario Kart 7 and it is in 11 days today, I am most definitely looking forward to the December 2nd European release date which is in only 9 more days.


----------



## Jake (Nov 23, 2011)

Yokie said:


> I'm so getting this for Christmas.



This, I would buy it but it doesn't amuse me enough for me wanting to waste my own money on it


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2011)

*Character List*

*Base Characters*
























*Unlockable Characters*


Spoiler: Unlockable Characters WARNING SPOILERS!!!!





































*Items*


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone else getting this game on launch besides me? All my friends are waiting for Christmas. : ( Add my friend code if you are! Can be found in my signature.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 2, 2011)

This game'll be sweet.

Hopefully I can get it a few days after it comes out.

Rainbow Road looks awesome.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 2, 2011)

Justin said:


> *Character List*
> 
> *Base Characters*
> 
> ...


Wait, what? There are only 16 characters there...
I am sure that I heard there would be 17 characters.
Mario Kart DS has 12 characters and this, a Nintendo 3DS game, has only 4 more, I will have to admit that this is just... awful.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 2, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Wait, what? There are only 16 characters there...
> I am sure that I heard there would be 17 characters.
> Mario Kart DS has 12 characters and this, a Nintendo 3DS game, has only 4 more, I will have to admit that this is just... awful.



I read somewhere that they might be adding more characters and tracks through DLC later on. But knowing Nintendo, that probably won't happen.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 2, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I read somewhere that they might be adding more characters and tracks through DLC later on. But knowing Nintendo, that probably won't happen.


Yeah I agree there as it's only slightly better than Mario Kart DS right now for characters, but I admire that they had 32 course, but then again, Mario Kart DS had 30 course, so yeah, it just gets worse in my opinion so I think that I will stop talking about it as the more I think of it, the more it seems to be like Mario Kart DS...
I like the gliding, underwater racing and the customisation, but that seems like the only things that seperate it from Mario Kart DS.


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol Australia is upping there game, we got it December 3rd. ahahahhaha


----------



## Justin (Dec 2, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Lol Australia is upping there game, we got it December 3rd. ahahahhaha


 
I guess that makes up for the other 9 releases in every year where you all get screwed over.


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2011)

Justin said:


> I guess that makes up for the other 9 releases in every year where you all get screwed over.



BUT SOMETHING IS WRONG WITH THE WORLD!!!

We also get the Glee CD's like 2 weeks before America, it's so weird.


----------



## ThatACfan (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm Going to be picking up this game when I get my 3ds sometime this month or next.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 3, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Wait, what? There are only 16 characters there...
> I am sure that I heard there would be 17 characters.
> Mario Kart DS has 12 characters and this, a Nintendo 3DS game, has only 4 more, I will have to admit that this is just... awful.


Pretty sure Wario will be in there to.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 3, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Pretty sure Wario will be in there to.


Hey Fillfall, I had included Wario when I first counted the awful amount of characters that Nintendo had added into Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 3, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Hey Fillfall, I had included Wario when I first counted the awful amount of characters that Nintendo had added into Mario Kart 7.


Oh, couldn't see Wario on there when using my phone.


----------



## Micah (Dec 3, 2011)

Ugh, I was planning on buying this game tomorrow but I had to upgrade my computer's hard drive at the last minute.


----------



## Justin (Dec 3, 2011)

Micah said:


> Ugh, I was planning on buying this game tomorrow but I had to upgrade my computer's hard drive at the last minute.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.  : (


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 3, 2011)

Prolly gonna wait until Christmas. I'm still recovering from Skyward Sword.


----------



## .IE. (Dec 3, 2011)

Justin said:


> *Character List*
> 
> *Base Characters*
> 
> ...



Ohh, now I see who's missing on this list, it's Yoshi...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 3, 2011)

.IE. said:


> Ohh, now I see who's missing on this list, it's Yoshi...


Ah I see, I guess that 17 characters is a little bit better than 16 characters because there's at least 5 more characters than Mario Kart DS.


----------



## .IE. (Dec 3, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Ah I see, I guess that 17 characters is a little bit better than 16 characters because there's at least 5 more characters than Mario Kart DS.



Yeah...I guess so. ^^;;

I haven't played a Mario Kart game yet, but I plan to get Mario Kart Wii soon...and probably Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Micah (Dec 4, 2011)

.IE. said:


> Yeah...I guess so. ^^;;
> 
> I haven't played a Mario Kart game yet, but I plan to get Mario Kart Wii soon...and probably Mario Kart 7.


That's pretty much a crime. 

I'd also recommend Mario Kart DS, my personal favorite DS game.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2011)

You know what? **** it, I'm getting it today.

EDIT: nevermind my mom already got it for me, so I have to wait til Christmas..


----------



## Justin (Dec 4, 2011)

OH MAH GAWD THIS GAME IS LIKE RAINBOWS!

But seriously it's pretty great. Do you have the game? Join the TBT community I made! This way we can all play together without having to share friend codes. It's great. Just go to Online Multiplayer --> Communites --> Search by Code and enter in: 40-6089-1598-3777 It's setup at 150cc with all items. We can make more specific ones later.


----------



## Micah (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok, I decided I'm going to get it tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't get it till after Christmas unfortunately. But I shall be getting it nonetheless.


----------



## Static (Dec 4, 2011)

Finally!!! （＾ヮ＾）


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 5, 2011)

I joined the TBT Mario Kart 7 community!  This game is awesome.


----------



## .IE. (Dec 5, 2011)

Micah said:


> That's pretty much a crime.
> 
> I'd also recommend Mario Kart DS, my personal favorite DS game.



I'm not sure I would want to get Mario Kart DS, because if I get Mario Kart 7, it's technically almost the same thing. (except different courses, layouts, etc.) I wouldn't really see the point in getting the DS version...but I'm probably getting the Wii version definitely.


----------



## Micah (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone want to play tomorrow?


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2011)

@Micah: Sure.

I'm good right now to play anytime tonight. PM me or post here if you wanna play. We can meet in the TBT community.


----------



## Solar (Dec 6, 2011)

OMG I'm so joining this community; I got it on it's release date!


----------



## Micah (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll be on later this evening. I've played a little online but I stopped because I didn't want the secret characters spoiled. Now I've unlocked all of them so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 6, 2011)

So I take it no bikes. 
So want this game, but... I have to wait until Christmas.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 19, 2011)

I got it as an early Christmas present. Rainbow Road (the new one) is the best Rainbow Road in the series (in my opinion). The tracks are really good!


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 20, 2011)

One thing I'm disappointed about is the amount of Battle courses. There's only six and I was hoping for at least 12. I miss the fake item box and I liked the POW block from the Wii. Is it just me, or is the blooper more effective?  By the way, I'm thinking of whether Super Mario 3d Land or Mario Kart 7 is better. Which one is better?

Sorry for the double post


----------



## froggy (Dec 20, 2011)

You can evfn wifi!!!!


----------



## Brad (Dec 23, 2011)

I just got this yesterday, and I LOVE IT!


----------



## Mr.L (Dec 23, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Wait, what? There are only 16 characters there...
> I am sure that I heard there would be 17 characters.
> Mario Kart DS has 12 characters and this, a Nintendo 3DS game, has only 4 more, I will have to admit that this is just... awful.


Are you seriously complaining that there are "only" 16 characters in ? And the system's capabilities shouldn't justify the number of characters in the game. Just because there isn't a lot more than there was in the last installment doesn't make it awful. What would be more awuful is if they added 5 more characters every single game, and then we'd end up with like 50, and that's just stupid.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Mr.L.
Well it doesn't bother me too much these days, but yeah, I was quite bothered back then...


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2011)

me buying this tomorrow.


----------



## Static (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm so buying this. `v ‘


----------



## Callie (Dec 25, 2011)

Got it today, so far really liking it! I do kind of wish the bikes had stayed though...


----------



## SockHead (Dec 25, 2011)

Callie said:


> Got it today, so far really liking it! I do kind of wish the bikes had stayed though...



It's called Mario Kart, not Mario Bike.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 26, 2011)

Servers are still down...


----------



## SockHead (Dec 26, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Servers are still down...



I actually got into a game earlier, lag free. But I haven't yet tried again.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2011)

servers had better be up tomorrow, or Bidoof will be pissed off

Bidoof is angry


----------



## Thunder (Dec 26, 2011)

SockHead said:


> It's called Mario Kart, not Mario Bike.



So should the only character in the game be Mario?


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> So should the only character in the game be Mario?




You so funny


----------



## MasterC (Dec 26, 2011)

Callie said:


> Got it today, so far really liking it! I do kind of wish the bikes had stayed though...


It doesn't have bikes!? I used SugarScoot all the time on Mario Kart Wii. D:


----------



## SockHead (Dec 26, 2011)

MasterC said:


> It doesn't have bikes!? I used SugarScoot all the time on Mario Kart Wii. D:



The bikes ruined the game!! It was an unfair advantage over the karts imo


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 26, 2011)

SockHead said:


> The bikes ruined the game!! It was an unfair advantage over the karts imo


They had their disadvantages, though, too. My friend can still outrace any bike on 150cc or online (except on Wario's Goldmine). However, he spent a lot of time practicing, so I don't think he's too proud with that fact. Bikes didn't really unbalance the game. it was like they just added more karts to the game.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2011)

SockHead said:


> The bikes ruined the game!! It was an unfair advantage over the karts imo


The bikes were **** IMO,

I mean wtf, peach and rosalina in some hooker cat suit? that's normal


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2011)

I GOT MARIO KART!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I GOT MARIO KART!!!


How was the train ride?


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't get raped, so all good


----------



## MasterC (Dec 27, 2011)

Got it today.I finished up to special cup 50cc.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 27, 2011)

Is it just me, or is 50cc getting easier as they put in more Mario Kart games? Or maybe I'm just improving...


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2011)

nahh. its gettin' easier


----------



## MasterC (Dec 27, 2011)

I get hit by a blueshell 5 times and fall off a ledge; still first place.

And is it me or are the karts slow?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 27, 2011)

MasterC said:


> I get hit by a blueshell 5 times and fall off a ledge; still first place.
> 
> And is it me or are the karts slow?


150cc isn't what it used to be. I find myself leaps and bounds in front of everyone else.


----------



## bloop2424 (Dec 27, 2011)

My body is ready!


----------



## MasterC (Dec 27, 2011)

Forgot to mention that I'm glad that Nintendo included my top 3 favorite courses from Mario Kart Wii(Coconut mall,Mushroom Gorge,and Maple Treeway).Multiplayer also seems to be easier; I used to do horrible on MKWii multiplayer toward the end of a race,but on MK7 multiplayer I keep getting on top three-four in races on average,but it could just be that the majority of the people I race must've just gotten the game.


----------



## easpa (Dec 27, 2011)

I might have to pick this game up some time, considering the only 3DS game I own at the moment is Zelda. Did I mention I've had a 3DS since August?


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 27, 2011)

In 150cc, as soon as I become first, a blue shell comes up.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, it feels like blue shells are a lot more common then they've been in the past. DX


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2011)

I barely ever see them in my game :\


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

You're lucky. I hate blue shells...


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2011)

even still, when I do get them they dont annoy me. just a minor set back haha, its no biggie


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't really care about blue shells, either. As long as there are no bikes, I'm happy. The game is called Mario Kart, not Mario Bike. Plus, bikes have an unfair advantage (especially when people do that mono thing).


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I'll get it if I have some money after I get a new laptop.


----------



## Joey (Dec 29, 2011)

I got it yesterday and have been playing it since. Best mario kart by far. BTW loving the 3ds.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 29, 2011)

Got a one star ranking already.. Man, star rankings on the Grand Prix's are really easy to get.


----------



## DMattox16 (Dec 29, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Got a one star ranking already.. Man, star rankings on the Grand Prix's are really easy to get.



3 stars is the best man, I am pretty sure getting 1 star is not good...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 29, 2011)

DMattox16 said:


> I am pretty sure getting 1 star is not good...


I suppose you are correct there, but I must agree that it's better than not getting any stars at all.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2011)

I got 3 stars on all my first attempts in the 50CC Grand Prix
then in the 150, I've came first in two races got 1 star and 2 stars


----------



## MasterC (Dec 29, 2011)

On one of the races on 150cc I got in first place then a blueshell comes but didn't hit me and just goes past. 0_o


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

How did that happen? Anyways, I have 3 stars in all of the cups in 50cc and 100cc. Now, I'm going to try 150cc. I already did one of them, but I kept failing and only got 1 star. By the way, is there a mirror cup?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 30, 2011)

acrules11 said:


> How did that happen? Anyways, I have 3 stars in all of the cups in 50cc and 100cc. Now, I'm going to try 150cc. I already did one of them, but I kept failing and only got 1 star. By the way, is there a mirror cup?



Yes, there is.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh, good. I like the mirror cup better than the normal cups.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2011)

*Join the TBT Mario Kart Communites!**
Just go to Online Multiplayer --> Communites --> Search by Code
Enter in these communties:
40-6089-1598-3777 - Grand Prix 150cc All Items
55-1645-6141-9677 - Balloon Battle All Items*​
Recap of the communities for anyone who got the game recently and didn't notice! We played a bunch of Grand Prix games tonight, it was fun! I'll try to post in this thread when we next do. Check the IRC as well. Also, added a battle community.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah dudes, come to the IRC and ask us to play. (Or just post here) Because we probably will if we get a good amount of people.


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2011)

Will we probably do it roughly around the same time tomorrow?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 31, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Will we probably do it roughly around the same time tomorrow?



Probably. I'm down to play whenever we have a lot of people.


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2011)

alrighty


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2011)

**** items, and Jer for picking that one music level so much >: |


----------



## MasterC (Dec 31, 2011)

If anyone wants to race I'll be waiting in the TBT community chat area thingy until someone comes to race.


----------



## MasterC (Jan 7, 2012)

(loldoublepost)

I unlocked Mirror class and Lakitu not long ago; I'm proud at myself for getting first place in very cup and class(except Mirror).


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2012)

I skipped 100cc and just went to 150cc to get all characters, that's all I've done


----------



## Ricano (Jan 7, 2012)

Has the Maka Wuhu flaw been discussed here? lol


----------



## Thunder (Jan 7, 2012)

Ricano said:


> Has the Maka Wuhu flaw been discussed here? lol



I don't believe it has.

Kinda cheap, tbh. Don't like exploits like that.

I've got two stars on my profile, yaaay.

3 stars however is so brutal.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 7, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I don't believe it has.
> 
> Kinda cheap, tbh. Don't like exploits like that.
> 
> ...


 Those that use it usually suck at other courses.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 7, 2012)

Ricano said:


> Those that use it usually suck at other courses.



To be honest, I've had the luck of never running into someone who's used the glitch  How common is it for you?


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2012)

I never knew about this glitch until now :\

that explains when I was playing online everyone was picking that track and I almost always came last.



edit
6,000th post


----------



## Ricano (Jan 7, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> To be honest, I've had the luck of never running into someone who's used the glitch  How common is it for you?


All the time. And the majority of people select it. 
Shows that Nintendo really should have a patch service for their games.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 7, 2012)

Ricano said:


> All the time. And the majority of people select it.
> Shows that Nintendo really should have a patch service for their games.



Agh, that bothers me.

Let's just hope that the glitches stay at a minimum.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2012)

The problem with the glitch is that people use it to get like 1:46:-- on their time trials. I played a ghost that did it. The only way I was faster than it was by using a shroom to speed into the water. Ended up at 1:42:--. It's still cheap.


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 10, 2012)

ohhh yea i got it ....its AMAZING!!!!! luv it ....i just earned my mii character


----------

